# 3rd times a charm, right?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Time for spawn number 3 with my blue rams. Last spawns were bad because I messed with them. -_- Anyway I'm not touching them this time. My blue rams have been moved back into the 20 gal. My theory is instead of eating their eggs/fry they will worry about all the other fish and defend them instead. Yes? Guess we'll see. The only thing I'm worried about is if they hatch in the com. Which is why, as suggested by Loha, I will wait until the last minute. Right before hatching I'll take them and have them hatch safely so I can ensure I get fry. 

My pair are very brightly colored and ready to spawn. They are looking so gorgeous! Females spawning tube is WAY out. Should be tonight. They are being very aggressive and the female has had a couple fights/standoff with my male apisto. Pretty interesting to watch. They hang out on the right side of the tank around the big sword plant I have. They clean off a leaf, chase a fish or two, come back and clean again. 

To show you what I mean by their colors heres some pics!


Oh and by the way this is my 1000TH POST Yay.


Sorry for crappy quality. My camerae dose great with everything BUT my fish. Never makes them look quite as the are. Or when I take pics of the tank..argh.


fighting off my apisto!









female..crappy pic. But you can clearly see her breeding tube.










both by their leaf.









male at the leaf.









Both at the leaf and gaurding










Thanks for reading


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome kid...hope this one works out good for you...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> awesome kid...hope this one works out good for you...


Thanks loha. Me too! I thoroughly enjoyed my apisto spawn, but unfortunately they don't spawn anymore. Thinking somethings up with the male...Maybe just old.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay they're currently laying eggs. Theres a couple hundred so far. So excited Will upload a video soon. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Short of them spawning. Bleh, didn't feel like a youtube upload, so just used flikr. Got all my fish stuff there anyways 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7799394800/in/photostream


----------

